# TIEN SPRINGS and KYB SHOCKS



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

My suspension needs replacement. The plan is to get a quality sport setup that isn't too pricey. I am interested in purchasing the following setup which Enjukuracing.com sells for $359.99. Tien springs with KYB shocks.
Specs; 
1.5" drop Front
1.2" drop Rear
3.7 kgf/mm Front
3.2 kgf/mm Rear 

If anybody has any experiences with this product please share, BUY it or PASS on it?

Other suspension setup recommendations are WELCOME. 

Thanks


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

teins are soft but good, if you want a spring strut setup for daily driving its a good choice.


----------



## socal180 (Aug 17, 2005)

*kyb*

i have kyb adjustables, i think there agx, there pretty smooth and easy to adjust but i hav eibach pro kits i think there pretty good too, yours sounds like a good setup.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

my420sx said:


> My suspension needs replacement. The plan is to get a quality sport setup that isn't too pricey. I am interested in purchasing the following setup which Enjukuracing.com sells for $359.99. Tien springs with KYB shocks.
> Specs;
> 1.5" drop Front
> 1.2" drop Rear
> ...


 personally i would go with the s-tech springs with agx they are very stiff and don't slam your car


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I have tein s tech springs with kyb GR2 struts. It has a nice ride quality. I bought mine used with 10k miles on it for $150 all the way around. I don't think I"d want to pay more than that for this setup. I'd say save up another $200 and get some entry level tanabe coilovers or something quality. I'd also invest in a bushing kit too.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i ahve that setup on my car!!! it is great. car is really stiff! i have pics if u wana see what it looks like IM me zooyorkskater4

it took me about 2 1.2 hours to instal then i paid the dude 30$ to align it my self


----------

